# Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld​*Dieser Bericht hat nicht nur ne interessante (obige) Überschrift, die bei einigen für Diskussionen sorgen könnte, auch wird da nur von Angeln am Forellensee berichtet:
http://www.nw.de/lokal/bielefeld/mi...ter-im-Sportfischen-kommen-aus-Bielefeld.html

Der gewerbliche Anbieter "CDFA Club Deutscher Forellenangler GmbH" (http://www.forellenclub.de/) hat für die Zahler der "Mitgliedschaft" beim CDFA zum zweiten Mal den Wettkampf um diese Deutsche Meisterschaft, diesmal in Möckern bei Magdeburg, ausgerichtet.

Der Modus sei auf größtmögliche Chancengleicheit angelegt, so der Bericht der Neuen Westfälischen. 
Das Gewässer wäre in vier Sektoren eingeteilt worden.
In jedem Sektor hätte es 18 Angelplätze gegeben. 
Jeder hätte 15 Minuten Zeit, um so viele Forellen wie möglich aus dem Wasser zu holen. 
Dann wäre es in den nächsten Sektor weiter gegangen.

"Deutscher Meister im Sportfischen" der "CDFA Club Deutscher Forellenangler GmbH" wurde dann ein Team des Schildescher Geschäfts Angelsport Kastrup um den Mitinhaber Max Brinkmann, so die Neue Westfälische.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld*

Glückwunsch den Forellenpuffchampions. |supergri


----------



## Seele (25. November 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld*

Ein absoluter Gewinn für den deutschen Angelsport.....


----------



## fishingoutlaw (25. November 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld*

Bielefeld .... das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Da gab es doch mal eine Verschwörung .... gibt's das denn überhaupt ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld*



fishingoutlaw schrieb:


> Bielefeld .... das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> Da gab es doch mal eine Verschwörung .... gibt's das denn überhaupt ???


Grins - das musst ich mir grade erstmal erklären lassen ;-)))


----------



## derkleine (25. November 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld*

Dieses Sportfischen ist anspruchsvoll und kostenintensiv. Es gibt keinen Grund diese spezielle Angelei ins lächerliche zu ziehen. Wem es nicht gefällt, der hat doch genug andere Möglichkeiten, z.B. die Bootsanlger-WM oder ähnliches.

Ich gratuliere den Gewinnern und auch dem Angelgeschäft Kastrup. War ich erst neulich einkaufen.


----------



## kreuzass (25. November 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld*

Da schlage ich gerne in die gleiche frotzelige Kerbe wie fishingoutlaw: Dann gibt es wohl offensichtlich keinen "Deutschen Meister im Sportfischen". Ein verfrühter Aprilscherz?

Mit etwas Ernst bei der Sache: Da haben wir ja wieder ein absolutes Aushängeschild in Sachen "Angelsport". Zumindest haben da einige eine sehr gute Zielscheibe aufgestellt, wenn man so will.

Weiß ich jetzt auch nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld*

Servus,


ich hab mir den ganzen Bericht mal durchgelesen....und mir stellt sich eine Frage nach der anderen. Ggf kann Thomas aus rechtlicher Sicht was dazu sagen:


1) Hier hat eine GmbH (also kein gemeinnützlicher Verein etc.) diese Meisterschaft initiiert. Hege fällt ja als Vernünftiger Grund weg... Nahrungserwerbt steht da ohne Zweifel fest.


Allerdings wie schaut es da mit Angeln mit Wettbewerbscharakter aus? Hat doch erst vor nem Jahr das TFT Team am Pranger gestanden dank der Petra.... 


Dann wird der Fang verkauft ... steht leider nicht wer die Fische verkauft hat (Betreiber, GmbH oder die Angler selber....) - rechtlich wohl nicht ganz so sauber...?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld*

Als GmbH haben sie ja kein Problem mit dem FA wg. Wettangeln (da kommt ja auch das mit dem Wettbewerbscharakter her)..

Im Fischereigesetz Sachsen Anhalt hab ich nix zu Wettangeln gefunden - also kein Problem von daher.

Es wurden ja alle Fische zudem getötet und verwertet, im Gegensatz zu "klassischem" Wettangeln mit hältern, zurück- oder umsetzen - das wiegen und zählen bei toten Fischen dürfte kaum den Tierschutz berühren (sonst hätte jeder Fischladen Probleme ;-))..

Und wie die das mit dem Verkauf geregelt haben, weiss ich nicht, sowenig wie wer verkauft hat...


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. November 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grins - das musst ich mir grade erstmal erklären lassen ;-)))




Nach diversen Wissenschaftlern und Investigativjournalisten gibt es die Stadt Bielefeld überhaupt nicht...

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bielefeldverschw%C3%B6rung

Einige Gebäude sind aber anscheinend wieder aufgefunden worden... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc2L501rdZg

Wie kann es dann Profiangler aus Bielefeld geben?
Ein Teufelskreis:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. November 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld*

Ich wollt grad sagen, die Überschrift ist ja wohl schon ein schlechter Scherz...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Meister im Sportfischen kommen aus Bielefeld*

Ist ja nicht meine - die von den Printkollegen.....
Hab nur drüber berichtet.....


----------

